# Dry wood from nature



## Amalgam (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok guys this is my first question. For those of you wod did not read my introduction thread, I am a metal sculptor and I want to incorporate wood into my sculptures. Therfore my ignorance about wood and woodwork is overwhelming:thumbdown: I do not have any capability to dry wood nor the time to wait until it dries by itself. So I wonder what would be the best ways to find pieces of trees already dry and how I can avoid the cracking problems. I am not going to use the wood for turning but I thought you guiys would be a good source of info.

Thank you

Alfredo


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

A whole lot depends on how thick the wood is. Wood takes approx. 1 year per inch to dry but that's not true if the wood has a lot of surface area. If you turn something down to 1/2" or less it will dry in probably 3 weeks or so. 1/4 thick in about a week. There is a process some have been talking about called Alcohol drying. You can probably look it up on the web. I don't do it but apparently it does speed up the drying time and reduce the checking.
Wood moves as it dryes. The slower it dryes the less likely it is to crack. It also drys faster on the outside than the inside which is why it will dry more evenly if it's thin. 
There's a lot more involved than that. If you can give us a better idea of the shape and what you are turning we might be able to help better.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

So I wonder what would be the best ways to find pieces of trees already dry and how I can avoid the cracking problems. 

I look for standing dead pieces that most of the bark has already fallen off. Down pieces are OK if they are not in contact with the ground.

Nothing you can do about checking (cracking) with the dry pieces you are looking for. Once dry they wont check anymore. All species have their own characteristics as far as drying time and checking. Just depends on the size and species of wood you want and whats available in your area. 

Hope this helps.

Ron

http://www.woodsofthewestgallery.com/


----------



## Amalgam (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Ron, I went to your website and WAO:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: My hat off to you buddy. That is the type of wood forms that I am looking for. Where can I find the rough forms like the one you use? Do you buy them? Do you hunt for it? I am buying your book by the way


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuff like that you just "Find" find some Public land..... or make friends with a Farmer,Forester or Timber company....... anyone with wooded land. Obviuosly only certain species may grow like some of the stuff on his site..... but you can fin all kinds of stuff if you look. 

Try looking at construction sites where they're digging rootballs of trees out as well....... you'd be amazed at what some of them look like.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Try looking at construction sites where they're digging rootballs of trees out as well....... you'd be amazed at what some of them look like.


Like this?:icon_smile: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_626a35e3/wp_626a35e3.html?0.7250546118697813

What kind of wood are you looking for "driftwood" makes interesting material. Are you talking big pieces of wood or small ? Small pieces can be dried in the microwave, large pieces in your attic in the summer.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

hmmmmm Forgot about that one Daren.......

Still need to try the microwave method.......


----------



## Amalgam (Jan 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> Like this?:icon_smile: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_626a35e3/wp_626a35e3.html?0.7250546118697813
> 
> What kind of wood are you looking for "driftwood" makes interesting material. Are you talking big pieces of wood or small ? Small pieces can be dried in the microwave, large pieces in your attic in the summer.


Daren good Idea, I live in Florida and during the summer the heat in the attic is like no other. I am looking for pieces of wood from 1 foot to 3 feet at the most. I love driftwood what would be a good source for that?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Amalgam said:


> I live in Florida I love driftwood what would be a good source for that?


Florida would be a good place to start looking :laughing:. You should be surrounded by it and cypress knees http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=cypress+knees&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
My brother lives in Florida (Tierra Verde on a 50' Hatteras). He sends me pictures of some of the freshwater fishing spots he goes to...there is driftwood everywhere.

:exclisclaimer:Check with your Dept. of Natural resources before picking up wood in a wetland. It could be considered "habitat" and the penalties are rather stiff.

You should be able to run across some place down there to get it, either free for the taking or someone to supply you reasonably.


----------



## skewed (Jan 19, 2008)

It may just be hear-say, but I "heard" that it is against the law to cut cypress knees anymore. Don't know why unless they have become endangered. :no:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

skewed said:


> It may just be hear-say, but I "heard" that it is against the law to cut cypress knees anymore.


That is correct, but there are plenty on the market pre ban . Cutting them just for the harvest is not allowed. BUT, urban expansion-drainage work-whatever cypress are still being removed, knees are (should) be saved. I was not saying he should look for them necessarily, just they are available in his area ( where they are not in mine)...driftwood is everywhere, especially in Florida.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Amalgam said:


> Hey Ron, I went to your website and WAO:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: My hat off to you buddy. That is the type of wood forms that I am looking for. Where can I find the rough forms like the one you use? Do you buy them? Do you hunt for it? I am buying your book by the way


I am constantly looking for character pieces of wood. In my area we have a lot of land clearing projects going on, and I get permission to salvage some of it before it's burned.

Looks like you have recieved some great advice in this thread.

I sent you a PM, 

Thanks,

Ron
http://www.woodsofthewestgallery.com/


----------



## Amalgam (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the help. I am going to find more about the legal issues and the cypress knees. Here in Tampa and specially in my area north of Tampa the urban development is huge. However, not knowing about wood I probably I do not even know what I should pick. I know there are a lot of Oaks and Cypress but I do not even know how to tell them appart once they are cut. I am going to stop by the library and learn a bit about our indigenous trees and the ask you guys which ones are worth to collect. However, I am going to go soon to the North Carolina area, so if any of you know where can I pick good wood I do not mind comming back with wood on the seats and my wife on the roof:laughing:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Amalgam said:


> Here in Tampa and specially in my area north of Tampa the urban development is huge.


My brother is your "neighbor" (south Tampa bay), yep they are killing trees...for empty condos ,lowering resale values, and sky high property insurance rates. The housing market sounds like it could go in the crapper soon. But hey, there is always urban logging.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a link for Cypress
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FR152


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Amalgam said:


> I am going to stop by the library and learn a bit about our indigenous trees and the ask you guys which ones are worth to collect.


Here is some reading on trees and wood. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2598 . The second link in the thread will show you pictures and info of trees in your area.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

In my area east of Tampa the development is racing towards Plant City.
Plant City is a more rustic area - for now.

North Tampa has already barged into the Pasco County line.

anyone wanted to cut trees in the forests here better be very aware of animals and land owners.
the wetlands sites are everywhere.
the best pine trees are at Disney World. There are like 70 feet high. Hurricanes have bended quite a few. all you got to do is ride that monorail from Magic Kingdom to Epoct or vice versa.


----------



## thfay (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in Mississippi near the Gulf Coast and drift wood is easy to find, Also along the river banks.

But you might be warned, I salvaged a fine oak plank with lots of character due to small sea creatures that had burrowed into it. I severely dulled a circular saw cutting it into bowl blanks and could not turn it as I couldn't keep my HSS gouges sharp ebough to cut it for long. This is due to the sand that the wood had soaked up.

I have had similar but less severe problems with wood that has grown in river bottoms or area where the soil is very sandy. The live trees will pick up the sand and deposit it in the wood.

Good luck,

thfay


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned some segmented pieces from Barnwood and had the same problem. You wold make one pass across the wood and have to sharpen your tools. I figured it was do to the sand that got into the gray surface. Once I cut through that it cut pretty much like dry oak.


----------

